# APR's Spring Into Power Sale March 22nd - April 30th



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR's Spring Into Power Sale March 22nd - April 30th*

APR is pleased to present our first sale of 2010! Just in time for spring, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.

For the first time on sale since its release, 2010 ECU Upgrades for Audi A4, A3, A5, TT and VW GTI, Tiguan, Eos, Jetta, Passat and CC are now buy 1 program get full loaded! For more information please visit our Transverse 2.0 TSI and Longitudinal 2.0 TSI product pages!

*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
- All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off!

*Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.*

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- *Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
- *91 Octane Performance*
- *93 Octane Performance*
- *100 Octane Performance*
- *Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_

*Also Included:*
- *Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
- *Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
- *Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


*APR Hardware Sale:*
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
- APR Stage 3 and Ko4 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off!
- APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
- APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
- APR Bipipe 15% Off!
- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%!
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
- Free Shipping on all DXD Clutch and Flywheel Kits
- Free Shipping on all APR/Brembo Brake Packages

APR is pleased to present DXD Racing clutches for your Porsche, Audi or VW. DXD Racing clutches are a new product line developed by DXD and tested by APR across many different friction products, pressure plate loads and flywheel designs with one goal in mind, to create clutch systems not only with perfect balance and symmetry but also to perfectly complement APR’s engine modification program without compromise in reliability, drivability or enjoyment.










To find the right clutch upgrade for you VW, Audi or Porsche please visit our DXD Clutch Upgrade news item!

Please Visit the APR Website for Details on all APR Products!

To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Please use our Dealer Locator Tool!

GOAPR!


----------

